# Holy Grail MAC



## Eemaan (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats your HG MAC product for the following: MAC only, no cheating!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Foundation:
Powder:
Skinfinish:
Blush:
Eyeshadow Highlighter:
Eyeshadow Crease:
Eyeshadow lid:
Eyeliner:
Lipstick:
Lipglass:
Mascara:*

I'll Start if i may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foundation: SFF NC40
Powder: MSF Medium Dark
Skinfinish: Shooting Star
Blush: N/A
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Gold Dusk Pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: Gladabout
Eyeshaodw Lid: Elite
Eyeliner: Stilleto Liquid Eyeliner
Lipstick: Touch
Lipglass: Factory Made
Mascara: Mascara X

Your turn!


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: studio fix fluid, by far.
Powder: studio fix powder foundation compact.
Skinfinish: so ceylon.
Blush: ladyblush blushcreme.
Eyeshadow Highlighter: goldbit eyeshadow, or white frost.
Eyeshadow Crease: deep truth eyeshshadow, beauty marked eyeshadow, carbon eyeshadow.
Eyeshadow lid: parrot eyeshadow, satellite dreams eyeshadow, freshwater eyeshadow.
Eyeliner: blacktrack fluidline.
Lipstick: 15 minutes or up the amp.
Lipglass: viva glam v.
Mascara: mascara x.


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: don't use MAC, but I loooove the studio finish concealer
Powder: Blot Powder medium
Skinfinish: Shooting star.. if I'm already tan
Blush: Coygirl
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla
Eyeshadow Crease: Twinks... makes blue eyes POP!!
Eyeshadow lid: for everyday, Retrospeck
Eyeliner: p/p in Buried Treasure or Mystery e/s; again, awesome for blue eyed blondes!!
Lipstick: ahhh.... Hug me... HG for everyday
Lipglass: snowgirl.... just looks good no matter what!
Mascara: this is tough, I love Fibre Rich lash or Mascara X!


----------



## MissMarley (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: don't use MAC fdtn, but Moisturecover Concealer as fdtn
Powder: Blot Powder
Skinfinish: Porcelain Pink
Blush: Plumfoolery
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: Parfait Amour
Eyeshadow lid: Coco pigment
Eyeliner: Buried Treasure pp, Graphic brown f/l
Lipstick: Pink Maribu
Lipglass: Morning Glory lustreglass
Mascara: never used MAC's mascara


----------



## xstephax (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: studio fix fluid
Powder: studio fix and/or blot powder in medium
Skinfinish: petticoat (it's been the only one that shows up nicely)
Blush: dollymix
Eyeshadow Highlighter: nylon
Eyeshadow Crease: carbon
Eyeshadow lid: normally i reach for purples. so... purple shower?
Eyeliner: blacktrack f/l
Lipstick: viva glam v
Lipglass: mouthwatering or viva glam v
Mascara: i've never tried a mac mascara. but i've always wanted to try mascara x


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation:Can't find one
Powder:Can't find one
Skinfinish:Shooting Star ---only  1 I have ever tried and bought
Blush:Ambering Rose
Eyeshadow Highlighter:All that Glitters
Eyeshadow Crease:Brown Down
Eyeshadow lid:Amberlights
Eyeliner:Teddy
Lipstick:Capricious
Lipglass:don't like
Mascara:use drugstore

For reference I am NC45/C7


----------



## gigibelcher (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation:  Studio Tech
Powder: Blot in Medium Dark
Skinfinish:  Shooting Finish
Blush:  Margin
Eyeshadow Highlighter:  Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease:  Coppering or Twinks
Eyeshadow lid:  Woodwinked
Eyeliner:  Graphblack technakohl
Lipstick:  Snob
Lipglass:  Viva Glam V
Mascara:  Pro Lash in Coal black


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation:Studiofix fluid nw15
Powder:medium pressed powder
Skinfinish: shooting star
Blush: Ladyblush blushcreme
Eyeshadow Highlighterloof
Eyeshadow Crease:carbon,
Eyeshadow lid:aquadisiac, fountainbleu
Eyeliner:blacktrack
Lipstick:giddy or hug me
Lipglass:bait
Mascara:i've never tried thoseeee


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm excited to tell my favsso here it is:

 Foundation: Select SPF in NC50 
Powder: MSF Natural in Deep
Skinfinish: Petticoat
Blush: Ambering Rose
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Retrospeck
Eyeshadow Crease: Expresso
Eyeshadow lid:Sable
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluidline
Lipstick: Honeyflower
Lipglass: wet, wild, and wonderful plushglass
Mascara: N/A (CG lash exact is my fav!)


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: Select Tint
Powder: Pressed Blot
Skinfinish: Shooting Star
Blush: Cherry 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom or the light side of Burning Ambition/ Illutionary
Eyeshadow Crease: Romp or Mulch
Eyeshadow lid: Romp 
Eyeliner: Stubborn Brown
Lipstick: Midmauve or Honeyflower
Lipglass: Viva VI
Mascara: HG is by Estee Lauder

NC45


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: Still looking ( currently studio fix c7)
Powder: MSF Natural in Dark
Skinfinish: Shooting star
Blush: Desert rose and Sunbasque
Eyeshadow Highlighter: N/A
Eyeshadow Crease: N/A
Eyeshadow lid:N/A
Eyeliner: Engraved pp
Lipstick: Wild 'bout you
Lipglass: pure vanity
Mascara: N/A (Hypnose)


----------



## luckyme (Oct 1, 2006)

*Foundation: SFF
Powder: Avant Gold Medium
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Sweet William BC
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Goldbit and Naked Lunch**
Eyeshadow Crease: Coco Pigment
Eyeshadow lid: Goldenaire 
Eyeliner: Graphic Brown
Lipstick: Viva Glam V
Lipglass: Nymphette
Mascara: None*


----------



## csuthetaphi (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: never used any MAC
Powder: never used any MAC
Skinfinish: Gold Deposit
Blush: Sunsparked Beauty Powder
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla Pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: Coco Beach pigment
Eyeshadow lid: Tan pigment
Eyeliner: Graphic Brown f/l
Lipstick: Dainty Cake
Lipglass: Pink Grapefruit
Mascara: never used any MAC


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 1, 2006)

Powder: Medium Skinfinish
Skinfinish: Shooting Star
Blush: Gingerly
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Cranberry
Eyeshadow lid: Gleam
Lipstick: Sophisto
Lipglass: Lovechild


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: Studiofix Fluid NC35
Powder: Blot Loose Medium Dark
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: sheertone duo primpin'/gold kitty
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: fluidliner in rich ground
Eyeshaodw Lid: coco pigment
Eyeliner: fluidliner in graphic brown
Lipstick: midimauve, hot tahiti
Lipglass: VG VI, pink grapefruit, gaze, palatial lustreglass
Mascara: i can't wear any MAC mascaras.  they all smudge on me


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix (NC45/C6) n SFF in NC45
Powder: Sheer Select Loose
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: all of them (for real)
Eyeshadow Highlighter: cant pick
Eyeshadow Crease: cant pick
Eyeshadow lid: Goldmine, Amber Lights, Naked Lunch
Eyeliner: Smolder
Lipstick:dont like wearing any
Lipglass: Oh Baby, Nymphette
Mascara: none (unfortunately)


----------



## Clada (Oct 1, 2006)

Foundation:Studio Fix Fluid NC15
Powder: do not use
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Dame
Eyeshadow Highlighter:Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Dovefeather
Eyeshadow lid: Mink Pink
Eyelinerrunella
Lipstick:Body Suit
Lipglass:La La Libertine
Mascara: Mascara X


----------



## indiagirl73 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Foundation: Studio Fix powder 
Powder: Blot Loose and Pressed
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: Sprinsheen
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Gold Dusk pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: Chocolate Brown pigment
Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: Strawberry Blonde
Lipglass: Sunny Boy
Mascara: none*


----------



## Tonitra (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: I don't use MAC for the first two...
Powder:
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Mocha
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Dazzlelight
Eyeshadow Crease: Satellite Dreams
Eyeshadow lid: Melon pigment
Eyeliner: Blacktrack f/l
Lipstick:Tanarama
Lipglass: Phosphorelle
Mascara: I don't use MAC's mascara


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: none
Powder: loose Blot in Med.
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Shy Angel
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Jest
Eyeshadow Crease: currently In Living Pink
Eyeshadow lid: Electra
Eyeliner: Nightfish fluidline
Lipstick: Flamboyance
Lipglass: Full For You plushglass
Mascara: none


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: i don't use mac fdtn
Powder: nope lol
Skinfinish: shooting star
Blush: style
Eyeshadow Highlighter: nylon
Eyeshadow Crease: mulch
Eyeshadow lid: soba
Eyeliner: black tied (wet)
Lipstick: high tea
Lipglass:big kiss plushglass
Mascara: none


----------



## wildesigns (Oct 2, 2006)

Oooh, fun post! Here are mine:

Foundation: Studio Fix N3

Powder: Pro Set Loose in Dusty Rose (very translucent)

Skinfinish: Stereo Rose

Blush: Lovecrush

Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla Pigment

Eyeshadow Crease: Dark Soul Pigment (applied wet)

Eyeshadow lid: Dark Soul

Eyeliner: Chromacake in Black Black (applied with a gel)

Lipstick: Ruby Woo

Lipglass: Desire or Explicit

Mascara: n/a (other brands)


----------



## XoXo (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: studio fix fluid nc15
Powder: never tried
Skinfinish: shimpagne
Blush: fluer power
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: parrot
Eyeshadow lid: shimmermoss
Eyeliner: blactrack
Lipstick: fleshpot
Lipglass: crystal rose
Mascara: only tried one, zoom lash, it was pretty good.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: N/A Non MAC
Powder: Light MSF
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Dollymix
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Chocolate Brown pigment
Eyeshadow lid: Coco pigment
Eyeliner: Blitz & Glitz
Lipstick: Feelbright (Amplified)
Lipglass: Lip 65
Mascara: n/a - I do have Zoomlash, but it's far from HG.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: Concealor- non MAC
Powder:Non- MAC
Skinfinish:Smooth Harmony- Beauty Powder ( Diana Collection)
Blush: Texture ( when it was a blush eons ago)
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Nylon
Eyeshadow Crease:Sketch
Eyeshadow lid:Beauty Marked
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: Icon
Lipglass: Entice
Mascara: Bourjois brand


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, fun!!

Foundation: SFF NC30
Powder: MSF Medium
Skinfinish: Stereo Rose
Blush: Blushbaby
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla eyeshadow
Eyeshadow Crease: eh, I don't really have a crease, but I do put B-rich on the outer corner
Eyeshadow lid: Lightshade
Eyeliner: Technakohl in Graphblack
Lipstick: High Tea
Lipglass: VG V
Mascara: My HG isn't MAC


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: n/a
Powder: medium loose blot
Skinfinish: lightscapade
Blush: sweet william
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: bronze
Eyeshadow lid: woodwinked
Eyeliner: blacktrack f/l
Lipstick: high tea
Lipglass: malibu barbie
Mascara: mascara x


----------



## xsparkage (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: no mac, i use bm
Powder: no mac, i use bm
Skinfinish:shooting star
Blush: stray rose
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla Pigment
Eyeshadow Crease:chocolate brown pigment or beauty marked
Eyeshadow lid: ummmmm.. i have a lot, haha.. depends on what color look im going for, but i guess all time would be pink bronze pigment
Eyeliner:blacktrack fluidline! or smolder e/k :]
Lipstick:syrup!
Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





rrr or mouthwatering
Mascara: mascara x

:]


----------



## ShadowyLady (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: StudioFix (C2, NC25) or StudioFix Fluid (NC15, NC20)
Powder: Invisible Set Powder
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Blushbaby, Stray Rose, Springsheen
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla, Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Era, Soft Brown, Club, Kid
Eyeshadow lid: Smut, Satin Taupe, Shale
Eyeliner: Phone Number, Permaplum
Lipstick: Blankety, Plink! (I mix these)
Lipglass: Wildly Lush Plushglass
Mascara: Zoomlash


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix fluid
Powder: Blot
Skinfinish: Shooting Star
Blush: Posey blushcreme
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Phloof
Eyeshadow Crease: Bronze
Eyeshadow lid: Summer neutral
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluidline
Lipstick: Culturebloom
Lipglass: Flash of Flesh
Mascara: Mascara X


----------



## amoona (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: SSF NC37
Powder: Studio Fix NC40
Blush: Uncommon
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Brule
Eyeshadow Crease: Mulch
Eyeshadow lid: Motif
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluideline
Lipstick: Geld
Lipglass: Instant Gold
Mascara: X


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Foundation: *I've tried like all the MAC foundations and i'd definnitely have to go with hyperreal NC 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Powder: *don't use 
*Skinfinish: *shooting star
*Blush: *don't use as i'm naturally as red as a tomato!
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *i use stiffle paint as base and highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Eyeshadow Crease:  *I got no eye lid crease!!!!! arghhh!
*Eyeshadow lid:* Gotta love honesty
*Eyeliner:* Stubborn brown powerpoint with smoulder eye liner
*Lipstick: *don't use lipsticks!! 
*Lipglass: *Purr
*Mascara:  *Diorshow cos i hate MAC mascaras!!!


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: currently use Studio Fix, but not my HG by any means
Powder:Blot
Skinfinish: don't own any
Blush: Well Dressed
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Phloof!
Eyeshadow Crease: Satin Taupe
Eyeshadow lid:All That Glitters
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick:Entwined
Lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amzel
Mascara:never used MAC


----------



## IheartMAC (Oct 2, 2006)

*Foundation: SFF NC42 or Studio Fix C4
Powder: Select Sheer Loose NC40
Skinfinish: Stereo Rose
Blush: Plum Foolery
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Goldbit
Eyeshadow Crease: Twinks
Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked
Eyeliner: Teddy
Lipstick: "O"
Lipglass: Beaux Lustreglass
Mascara: Prolash*


----------



## User67 (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NC42
Powder: Sheer Pressed in NC40
Skinfinish: Shooting Star
Blush: Fleur Power
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Nylon, Retrospeck, Dazzlelight.
Eyeshadow Crease: Mulch
Eyeshadow lid: Patina
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Lipstick: Don't really wear it. 
Lipglass: Prrr, Enchantress, Nymphette & Glamoursun.
Mascara: Don't like MAC mascara : X


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: Don't Use Mac
Powder: N/A
Skinfinish: Petticoat
Blush: Mocha
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Relaxing
Eyeshadow Crease: Moth Brown
Eyeshadow lid: Naked Lunch
Eyeliner: Graphic Brown
Lipstick: La Di Bra
Lipglass: Flash of Flesh & Of Corset.
Mascara: Pro Lash


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: I don't use MAC foundation, thus far it just doesn't seem to agree with my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Powder: Ditto.
Skinfinish: Petticoat or Stereo Rose.
Blush: Petticoat as a blush.
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla
Eyeshadow Crease: coppering
Eyeshadow lid: amberlights
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: I don't wear MAC lipsticks.
Lipglass: Damzel or Sweetie Cakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mascara: I don't wear MAC's mascaras either.


----------



## KJam (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NC15
Powder: Natural MSF - Light
Skinfinish: Pleasureflush
Blush: Sweet William
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Pollen
Eyeshadow Crease: Bronze
Eyeshadow lid: Elite
Eyeliner: Buried Treasure PP
Lipstick: Dainty Cake
Lipglass: Kei
Mascara: Zoom Lash - Black


----------



## CWHF (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: don't use
Powder: Smooth Harmony beauty powder is great stuff!
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: Springsheen
Eyeshadow Highlighter: All that glitters
Eyeshadow Crease: Coco beach pigment
Eyeshadow lid: woodwinked
Eyeliner: Powerpoints, color of the moment is buried treasure
Lipstick: Pink Apertif
Lipglass: VGV
Mascara: don't use

For reference I'm a GGG, NC43ish.


----------



## merleskaya (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: HyperReal SPF 15 NW200
Powder: Pressed Powder in NW20
Skinfinish: Shooting Star
Blush: Variety
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shell CCB
Eyeshadow Crease: Woodwinked
Eyeshadow lid: Shroom
Eyeliner: Bountiful Brown, Industry or Prussian Powerpoint
Lipstick: Plumful
Lipglass: Tres Cher or Bow Belle
Mascara: the regular ol' Pro Lash

merleskaya


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid
Powder: Loose Blot Powder
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Pink Swoon (love!)
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Pollen 
Eyeshadow Crease: I have too many favorite colors to pick one!
Eyeshadow lid: Ditto above.
Eyeliner: Graphic Brown
Lipstick: High Tea
Lipglass: Flowerosophy Lustreglass
Mascara: I know I've only had it for a couple of days, but I love Loud Lash!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 2, 2006)

*Foundation:* Don't use MAC anymore
*Powder:* Blot
*Skinfinish:* Mineralize Skinfinish Medium
*Blush:* Peachiness Blushbaby duo
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Mylar
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Era
*Eyeshadow lid:*  Wishful
*Eyeliner:* Lichen
*Lipstick:* Bare Venus
*Lipglass:* Poetic License
*Mascara:* Mascara X


----------



## Leslie_B (Oct 2, 2006)

*NC20, Blonde, Blue Eyes*

Foundation: Moistureblend, when I use MAC and want more coverage
Powder: Benefit
Skinfinish: SHIMPAGNE if i ever run out i don't know what i'll do
Blush: Trace Gold
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Goldbit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eyeshadow Crease: Woodwinked slightly above my crease to make my eyes pop!
Eyeshadow lid: All that Glitters
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluidline, pretty much have it on all the time
Lipstick: Luv-4-Evr PLW
Lipglass: Orangedescense
Mascara: Zoomlash


----------



## aznsmurfy (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: MAC Face & Body N3
 Powder: MAC Blot Powder in Medium Dark
 Skinfinish: MAC Skinfinish in Shimpagne (1st release)
 Blush: MAC Mocha Matte Blush
 Eyeshadow Highlighter: SHU IR900
 Eyeshadow Crease: Star Violet
 Eyeshadow lid: Beautiful Iris. . .
 Eyeliner: MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack or for uber permanent wear MAC Liquid Last Liner in Black (I forget the exact name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Lipstick: Viva Glam V
 Lipglass: Viva Glam VI, Elle/Phosphelle
 Mascara: Cover Girl Lash Exact in Black


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix fluid NC15
Powder: Select/Sheer pressed NC15
Skinfinish: I don't like them
Blush: Blushcreme - Cherche 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla eyeshadow
Eyeshadow Crease: Dark soul pigment
Eyeshadow lid: Electra eyeshadow
Eyeliner: Smolder, Violet underground
Lipstick: Freckletone
Lipglass: Zazoom
Mascara: Pro longlash


----------



## geminia (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: C4 Studio Fix, NW30 Studio fluid 
Powder: Medium Dark MSF
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: Golden Kitty Primpin' 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Goldbit/Sea Myth
Eyeshadow Crease: Guacomole
Eyeshadow lid: Metamorph
Eyeliner: Smolder (bottom line)
Lipstick: Sandy B
Lipglass: Big Kiss P/G
Mascara: have yet to try


----------



## devin (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation: *studio fix fluid*
Powder: *select sheer loose powder*
Skinfinish: *so ceylon/shooting star/gold deposit*
Blush: *blunt/raizin/sweet as cocoa*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *love bud/vex/retrospeck*
Eyeshadow Crease: *embark/folie/saddle/texture*
Eyeshadow lid: *amber lights/woodwinked/lucky green*
Eyeliner: *blacktrack fluidline*
Lipstick: *underplay/midmauve*
Lipglass: *phosphorelle/mad cap*
Mascara: *zoom lash*


----------



## betseyjohnson (Oct 2, 2006)

Foundation:not mac
Powder:beauty powder in belightful
Skinfinish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




orcelain pink ( i dont have many others)
Blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lum foolery
Eyeshadow Highlighter:gold dusk or pink opal
Eyeshadow Crease:naked or gold dusk again
Eyeshadow lid:kicky blue or ruby red
Eyeliner:any of the pigments
Lipstick:wild bout you
Lipglass:none
Mascara:none


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 2, 2006)

*Foundation: Not using MAC at this time.  I know it says "no cheating"...but my HG foundation ISN'T MAC...it's Laura M. Tinted Moisturiser.  That said...I suppose if I had to pick a MAC foundation product, it'd be Select SPF Foundation in NW20 (to be fair, though..I've never tried any of MAC's other foundations..so maybe it'd be different if I did..I'd like to try Hyper Real).
*
*Powder: Beauty Powder in Shell Pearl*

*Skinfinish: Shimpagne
*
*Blush: Lune and Maidenchant Cremeblush*

*Eyeshadow Highlighter: Phloof!, Honey Lust, Shimmertime Pigment*

*Eyeshadow Crease: B-Rich, Sunpepper Pigment*

*Eyeshadow lid: B-Rich (yes, I love it and use it for many diff. looks!) Pink Freeze, Heat/Element Mineralized Duo, Goldenaire Pigment.
*
*Eyeliner: Peacocked Softsparkle Pencil, Graphic Brown FL*

*Lipstick: Pink Maribu, Blonde On Blonde
*
*Lipglass: Sex Ray, Factory Made*

*Mascara: Again...I know we're not supposed to cheat, but I've honestly NEVER used MAC 'scara...I use (and adore) the new Givenchy Mascara.*


----------



## girlambrosia (Oct 3, 2006)

*favorites!*

55555


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 3, 2006)

Foundation: SFF
Powder: No MAC
Skinfinishetticoat mis Favorite, and then Shimpagne
Blush: Dollymix Defenitely!!
Eyeshadow Highlighter: All that Glitter and Kid
Eyeshadow Crease: Puple Eyeshadow dont know the name, Bronze
Eyeshaodw Lid: Gleam and Amberlights
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidine and Grey Khol Eyeliner Pencil
Lipstick: Hug Me, Faux
Lipglass: Lust and Perhaps Glamourson
Mascara: Zoomlash Masscara


----------



## baby_love (Oct 3, 2006)

Foundation: prob. SFF because it's the only one that didn't break me out.
Powder: n/a
Skinfinish: shimpagne 
Blush: pink swoon
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom or shimmertime pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: soft brown or soba
Eyeshadow lid:vanilla or shroom with some embark
Eyeliner: new weed f/l
Lipstick: hug me, pink cabana
Lipglass: viva glam 5 and 6, wonderstruck 
Mascara: mascara x


----------



## erad (Oct 3, 2006)

Foundation:---
Powder: blot in medium/drk
Skinfinish: ---
Blush: ---
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: satin taupe
Eyeshadow lid: naked lunch
Eyeliner: black track
Lipstick:hug me
Lipglass: VgV


----------



## obbreb (Oct 3, 2006)

Foundation: N/A (use mineral make up)
Powder: MAC Blot Pressed Powder 
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: Blushbaby/Peachiness duo blush
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Dazzlelight
Eyeshadow Crease: Mulch
Eyeshadow lid:Woodwinked
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluidline
Lipstick: Fresh Buzz
Lipglass: Love Nectar
Mascara: Pro Longlash


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 3, 2006)

Foundation: SFF
Powder: MSF Medium
Skinfinishetticoat
Blush: Cheek
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: 
Eyeshaodw Lid: Azreal Blue, Golder's Green
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidine
Lipstick: Hug Me
Lipglass: Nymphette
Mascara: NA


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 3, 2006)

Foundation: *none*
Powder: *none*
Skinfinish: *Deep Dark*
Blush: *Sweet as Cocoa*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Embark*
Eyeshadow lid: *Tempting*
Eyeliner: *Blitz & Glitz*
Lipstick: *O*
Lipglass: *Star Nova*
Mascara: *none*


----------



## Katgirl625 (Oct 3, 2006)

This is fun...

Foundation: don't have a HG in Mac
Powder: Shell beauty powder - LOVE IT!
Skinfinish: Porcelain Pink - I get so much wear out of it.
Blush: Mocha - this is my workhorse blush - it goes with everything.
Eyeshadow Highlighter: SHROOM - quite possibly the greatest e/s on earth, hee hee
Eyeshadow Crease: Mulch - man, this looks good
Eyeshadow lid: taupeographic shadestick - this thing is hands down amazing.  If this ever gets d/c'd, I'm going to cry
Eyeliner: Stilletto liquid liner
Lipstick: Viva Glam V - totally MLBB
Lipglass: this is hard...really really hard...Mouthwatering, my lips look downright juicy when I wear this.
Mascara: Mascara X - another "workhorse" product - gets the job done every time!


----------



## donkehpoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Foundation: SFF [NC20]
Powder: Invisible set powder.. loooove this stuff.
Skinfinish: Shimpagne.
Blush: Plum foolery.
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Gingersoft. I barely use it though because it's LE, and I'm scared of running out. x:
Eyeshadow Crease: Cranberry.
Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked.
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluidline.
Lipstick: Brave.
Lipglass: Damzel. [SO glad I bought a backup!]
Mascara: I've never tried one of MAC's.


----------



## annielise (Oct 4, 2006)

Foundation: I break out with MAC; I use mineral makeup
Powder: Blot Powder in *Medium*
Skinfinish: *So Ceylon*
Blush: *Bloomsberry/Tigerlily*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla pigment*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Inventive e/s*
Eyeshadow lid: *Twillery, Coco pigment*
Eyeliner: *Graphic Brown fluidline*
Lipstick: *Viva Glam V*
Lipglass: *VGV*
Mascara: Not MAC


----------



## n_c (Oct 4, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix nc4
Powder: selec sheer nc35
Skinfinish: 
Blush: sunbasque...its the only one I have...lol
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Naked Lunch
Eyeshadow Crease: Mulch
Eyeshadow lid: Brule
Eyeliner:
Lipstick: vg v
Lipglass: vg v
Mascara: zoomlash


----------



## geeko (Oct 4, 2006)

Foundation: SFF in NC20
Powder: Select sheer pressed powder NC20
Skinfinishetticoat
Blush: hmm..this is hard..i love all my blushers..ok..can i just choose ?
Well dressed, Foolish Me, Dollymix, Stray rose
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Retrospeck e/s / melon pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: No crease...i'm single eyelid
Eyeshaodw Lid: Aquadisaic
Eyeliner: Blue peep fluidline
Lipstick: Instinctive lipstick
Lipglass: Nymphette / enchantress
Mascara: Drugstore brand


----------



## scarletashes (Oct 4, 2006)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid in NC40
*Powder:* Blot Powder in Medium Dark
*Skinfinish:* Shimpagne, but I rarely use it because I haven't purchased a back-up and I'm afraid of running out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Blush:* I haven't tried any of MAC's blushes.
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Vanilla pigment
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Embark e/s
*Eyeshadow lid:* Sea Me shadestick, A Bluer Blue
*Eyeliner:* Blacktrack fluidline
*Lipstick:* Viva Glam VI
*Lipglass:* Lychee Luxe
*Mascara:* I've never tried one of MAC's.


----------



## veilchen (Oct 4, 2006)

Foundation: Studio Fix Powder
Powder: Blot
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Pinch o'Peach
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Dazzlelight
Eyeshadow Crease: Twinks
Eyeshadow lid: All that Glitters
Eyeliner: Teddy or Grey Utility
Lipstick: Sophisto
Lipglass: Lala Libertine
Mascara: Mascara X


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

Foundation: SFF NW55!!!
Powder: SF Powder NW50
Skinfinish: Deep Dark MSF
Blush: Peachtwist
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Arena
Eyeshadow Crease: Sketch!!! it goes with everything!
Eyeshadow lid: Aquadisiac
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluideline
Lipstick: Surprisingly I dont own any MAC lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lipglass: Spite
Mascara: Pro Long Lash


----------



## mzjae (Oct 11, 2006)

Foundation: SFF NC40
 Powder: Blot Powder
 Skinfinish: Stereo Rose
 Blush: Sunbasque
 Eyeshadow Highlighter: Wishful
 Eyeshadow Crease: Soft Brown
 Eyeshadow lid: Lucky Green or Woodwinked
 Eyeliner: Blacktrack f/l
 Lipstick: Strawberry Blonde or Hug Me
 Lipglass: Big Kiss Plushglass
 Mascara: Zoomlash


----------



## mymymai (Oct 11, 2006)

Foundation:* Don't use*
Powder:     * Still haven't found one*
Skinfinish:  *Pleasureflush*
Blush:       *  Margin*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Phloof or White Frost*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Charcoal Brown, Soft Brown*
Eyeshadow lid: *Classic White*
Eyeliner: *(I use cheap liquid liner)*
Lipstick:  *VG VI, Carnal, Ruby Red*
Lipglass:  *Nico*
Mascara: *Fibre Lash Black*


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 23, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NW15
Powder: n/a
Skinfinish: Lightscapade MSF
Blush: Dollymix 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla Pigment, Ploof!, Nylon
Eyeshadow Crease: Moth Brown, Beautyburst, Plumage
Eyeshadow lid: Whistle, Retrospeck, Brill
Eyeliner: Graphic Brown Fluidline
Lipstick: High Tea, Hue, Gel, Plink!
Lipglass: Pas-de-deux, Sweetness, Happening Gal, VGVI
Mascara: n/a


----------



## nancybridget (Feb 24, 2007)

Foundation: n/a
Powder: n/a
Skinfinish: Porcelain Pink
Blush: n/a
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Moth Brown
Eyeshadow lid: Idol eyes
Eyeliner: Lithograph
Lipstick: Roleplay
Lipglass: Damsel
Mascara: n/a

These change all the time, though.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 24, 2007)

Foundation: Face & Body, Mineralize Satinfinish, SFF, or Studio Tech
Powder: Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
Skinfinish: Shimpagne and Naked You
Blush: Margin
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Naked Pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: Sketch e/s
Eyeshadow lid: Blue Brown Pigment
Eyeliner: Technakhol or Fluidline
Lipstick: VGV and VI
Lipglass: VGV, and Love Nectar Lustreglass
Mascara: Prep+Prime and Fibre Rich

I am adding in Skincare too since I happen to love MAC Skincare!

Cleanser: Cleanse Off Oil
Moisturizer: Studio Moisture Cream (and I have somewhat oily skin!)
All Around Fab Product: Microfine Refinisher


----------



## tricky (Feb 24, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Fix 
Powder: Blot (pressed)
Skinfinish: Lightscapade
Blush: Strada
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla pig.
Eyeshadow Crease: too many to list. 
Eyeshadow lid: too many to list.
Eyeliner: Blacktrack f/l
Lipstick: Coppertime
Lipglass: Pink Clash
Mascara: Zoom in black


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 24, 2007)

Foundation:  Select Sheer NW20, Satinfinish
Powder: - 
Skinfinish: Glissade
Blush: Cute
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Goldbit, All That Glitters, Vanilla and Lily White pigments
Eyeshadow Crease: Living Pink
Eyeshadow lid: Shimmermoss
Eyeliner: Peacocky glitter, Pinkcraft lll
Lipstick: Rebelrose
Lipglass: -
Mascara: Black Fibre Rich Lash


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Mine are...

Foundation: *Mineralize Satinfinish NC40
* Powder: *MSF Natural Med/Dark
* Skinfinish: *Porcelain Pink
* Blush: *Peaches or Goddess
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Dazzlelight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Eyeshadow Crease: *Soft Brown or Haux
* Eyeshadow lid: *Grain or Jest
* Eyeliner: *Liquidlast Liner Point Black
* Lipstick: *Jest
* Lipglass: *Love Nector
* Mascara: *Fibre Rich Lash All Black


----------



## user79 (Feb 24, 2007)

Foundation: don't use mac
Powder: Studio fix nc15
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Pink Swoon, Blushbaby
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Jest e/s
Eyeshadow Crease: Carbon, Blue Brown pig.
Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked, Coppering, Expensive Pink
Eyeliner: Fluidliner in Blacktrack or Rich Ground
Lipstick: I only own 2 MAC lippies, of that I would select 15 Minutes as my fav
Lipglass: Babied Liplacquer
Mascara: don't use mac


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

Foundation: not MAC
Powder: not MAC
Skinfinish: Glissade MSF
Blush: Dollymix 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom e/s
Eyeshadow Crease: Sketch e/s
Eyeshadow Lid: Woodwinked, Shale, Coco pig.
Eyeliner: Blue Peep fluidline, Engraved
Lipstick: Miss Ross
Lipglass: Magnetique
Mascara: not MAC


----------



## LindseySullivan (Feb 24, 2007)

*Foundation:  Studio Fix Powder NW20
 Powder: (see above)
 Skinfinish: (petticoat)
 Blush: Blushbaby, Pink Swoon
 Eyeshadow Highlighter:  Goldbit, Sweet Lust
 Eyeshadow Crease:  Earthly Delight, Sketch
 Eyeshadow lid:  Glama Ray, Girlie
 Eyeliner:  Teddy, Blacktrack
 Lipstick:  Syrup
 Lipglass:  Beaux lustreglass
 Mascara:  Definicils Pro Blackest Black

But I'm pretty sure my Barbie Loves MAC collection will soon take over.  Don't Be Shy blush is my fave - especially with Pearl Blossom beauty powder.  And Real Doll/Sweetness and Rocking Chick/Malibu Barbie are awesome.
*


----------



## Mixxi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Foundation: *Studio Tech NW15
*Powder: *Blot Powder Light
*Skinfinish: *Lightscapade
*Blush: *Pinch O' Peach
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla Pigment
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Black Tied
*Eyeshadow lid: *Satin Taupe
*Eyeliner: *Liquid Liner Boot Black
*Lipstick: *Ruby Woo
*Lipglass: *Russian Red
*Mascara: *N/A


----------



## brookeab (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: Satinfinish in NC25 or NC30
Powder: Mineralize skinfinish powder in Medium
Skinfinish:Stereo Rose or So Ceylon
Blush: Fab Blush
Eyeshadow Highlighter:Goldbit
Eyeshadow Crease: Glama ray
Eyeshadow lid: Moth Brown
Eyeliner:none
Lipstick: Stroke of lust
Lipglass: Flash of flesh!!
Mascara: Don't use MAC mascara.


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: SFF NC20
 Powder: Blot compact Medium
 Skinfinish: Glissade
 Blush: Pinch O' Peach
 Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
 Eyeshadow Crease: 
 Eyeshadow lid:Coco Pigment
 Eyeliner: Fluidline - Graphic Brown
 Lipstick: Embraceable
 Lipglass: C-Thru
 Mascara: Non-Mac


----------



## theend (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: Face and Body C1
Powder: -
Skinfinish: Lightscapade
Blush: Posey Cremeblush
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Full Flame
Eyeshadow lid: Swish
Eyeliner: Fluidline Blacktrack
Lipstick: Giddy
Lipglass: Glosspiality Lipgelee
Mascara: -


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: Dont wear any
Powder: Dont wear any
Skinfinish: Glissade
Blush: Pink Swoon
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Sweet Lust e/s
Eyeshadow Crease:  Aquadisiac e/s
Eyeshadow lid: Swimming e/s
Eyeliner: Blacktrack f/l
Lipstick: Hue 
Lipglass: Zazoom 
Mascara: i dont use MAC mascaras


----------



## geeko (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: MAC select tint NC30
Powder: MAC msf medium 
Skinfinish: Lightscapade msf
Blush: Well dressed
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Retrospeck
Eyeshadow Crease: No crease
Eyeshadow Lid: Aquadisiac, gorgeous gold, swimming
Eyeliner: Engraved ppt, stubborn brown ppt
Lipstick: NIL (MAC lipsticks make my lips very dry)
Lipglass: Elegant peach
Mascara: not MAC


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: I skip this 
Powder: Enriched bronze bronzing powder all year long
Skinfinish: I'm over the hype
Blush: I don't use MAC 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: MAC Goldbit
Eyeshadow Crease, Eyeshadow lid: MAC pigments 
Eyeliner: MAC Blitz & Glitz
Lipstick: none
Lipglass:Viva Glam VI
Mascara: I think MAC doesn't do Mascara well


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: HG not MAC
Powder:  using MAC Select Sheer Loose but not HG 
Skinfinish: Never got into it
Blush: Currently Sunbasque 





Eyeshadow Highlighter: Using Vanilla pigment not HG
Eyeshadow Crease: Don't really need crease so added an extra pick for lid Eyeshadow lid: Moth Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Woodwinked 




Eyeliner: Blitz&Glitz f/l
Lipstick: Russian Red
Lipglass: I love em all but Palatial is soo unique
Mascara: HG not MAC


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 25, 2007)

Foundation: Satinfinish NC20
Powder: see below! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Skinfinish: Medium
Blush: Peachtwist
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Retrospeck
Eyeshadow Crease: Say Yeah
Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked
Eyeliner: Engraved
Lipstick: Hug Me
Lipglass: Viva Glam V
Mascara: Zoom lash

What about fave pigment????    SUNPEPPER!!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Feb 25, 2007)

*Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 
Powder: Studio Fix
Skinfinish: Mineralize Skinfinish- Lightscapade
Blush: Powder Blush- Pink Swoon
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Mineralize Eye shadow- Screen Vinyl/Persona
Eyeshadow Crease: Black Tied
Eyeshadow lid: Paint- Pixel
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Lipstick: Stroke Of Lust (Lure LE)
Lipglass: Crystal Rose*
*Mascara: Zoomlash*


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_What about fave pigment????    SUNPEPPER!!!_

 
*YEAH*!  Sunpepper's been my fave for quite some time now, gorgeous!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Foundation:Studio Fix Fluid NC40
Powder:Loose Blot, Med-Dark
Skinfinish:Shimpagne
Blush:Slave To Love
Eyeshadow Highlighter:Naked Lunch
Eyeshadow Crease:Tempting
Eyeshadow lid:Aria
Eyeliner:Blacktrack
Lipstick:Jubilee
Lipglass:En Pointe
Mascararo Longlash


----------



## tracie (Feb 26, 2007)

Foundation:Studio Fix Fluid NC30
Powder: natural skinfinish medium dark
Skinfinish: naked you (i seem to be the only one showing this msf some love)
Blush: --
Eyeshadow Highlighter: sunday best (or phloof!)
Eyeshadow Crease: mulch
Eyeshadow lid: relaxing
Eyeliner: smolder
Lipstick: politely pink
Lipglass: dreamy
Mascara: fibre rich on top of maybelline full n soft


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 27, 2007)

Foundation: nw15 sff (kinda iffy on this one, so ill say im still looking)
Powder: n3 studio fix or light msf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Skinfinish: shimpagne
Blush: taupe
Eyeshadow Highlighter: casablanca
Eyeshadow Crease: espresso
Eyeshadow lid: bagatelle
Eyeliner: graphic brown f/l
Lipstick: russe
Lipglass: garden lustreglass
Mascara: fibre rich in all black is what i'm using now. but i loved mascara x more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have to add Lipliner: test pattern


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

Foundation:None Mac
Powder: Beauty Powder- Peaceful
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: Margin
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Retrospeck
Eyeshadow Crease: Bronze
Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked
Eyeliner: Powerpoint Engraved
Lipstick: Ramblin' Rose
Lipglass: Prrr
Mascara: None Mac


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 1, 2007)

*Foundation: *I don't use MAC foundation. I'm a NC15 for reference though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Powder: *Sheer Mystery Powder in Light
*Skinfinish: *Stereo Rose
*Blush: *Well Dressed
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Almond Icing
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Carbon or Black Tied
*Eyeshadow lid: *Melton Mauve and Chrome Yellow
*Eyeliner: *Shimmerline glitterliner
*Lipstick: *Oh crap! I can't choose one...my top five would have to be (in no specific order) Russian Red, Rocker, Wild Bout You, Isabella Blow, and Polish Me Pink lip varnish...and throw Red No. 5 in there for kicks 
*Lipglass: *Sex Ray, Angry Itch, Opal & Wonderstruck lusterglass
*Mascara: *Zoom Lash in Zoomblack


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

*Foundation: Don't use
Powder: Don't use
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: None yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyeshadow Highlighter: Magic Dust
Eyeshadow Crease: Depends on the color scheme!
Eyeshadow lid: Usually Retrospeck
Eyeliner: None*
*Lipstick: Gleam
Lipglass: Lipglass: Fashion Pack and/or Prrr Lustreglass: Budding*
*Mascara: Loud Lash in Noisy Black*


----------



## IheartMAC (Mar 1, 2007)

*Foundation: Studio Fix C4/Studio Fix Fluid NC42*
*Powder: Dark Blot*
*Skinfinish: Shimpagne/Stereo Rose
Blush: Prism/Springsheen*
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: Goldbit*
*Eyeshadow Crease: Twinks*
*Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked*
*Eyeliner: Industry*
*Lipstick: O/Del Rio*
*Lipglass: Viva Glam V*
*Lustreglass: Instant Gold/Beaux*
*Mascara: Pro Lash Black*


----------



## kimmy (Mar 1, 2007)

Foundation: studio fix fluid.
Powder: don't use mac powders.
Skinfinish: porcelain pink.
Blush: desirous.
Eyeshadow Highlighter: vanilla pigment.
Eyeshadow Crease: french grey e/s.
Eyeshadow lid: dazzlelight e/s.
Eyeliner: engraved p/p.
Lipstick: myth.
Lipglass: night affair. <3
Mascara: i don't use mac mascara...


----------



## joey_zane (Mar 2, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NC20

Powder: Select Sheer NW15

Skinfinish: Lightscapade

Blush: Coygirl (but at the moment Don't Be Shy)

Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom

Eyeshadow Crease: Plumage

Eyeshadow lid: Deep Truth or Aquadisiac

Eyeliner: Blacktrack, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lipstick: Viva Glam V

Lipglass: C-Thru

Mascara: Fibre Rich, but not so much lately... feeling a change coming on...


----------



## eco (Mar 2, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NW15
Powder: Studio Fix N4 or MSF natural light
Skinfinish: glissade 
Blush: petticoat msf
Eyeshadow Highlighter: gorgeous gold
Eyeshadow Crease: till daybreak
Eyeshadow lid: springtime skipper
Eyeliner: blacktrack fluidline or peacocked softsparkle
Lipstick: overdone
Lipglass: pink clash
lutreglass: spring bean
plushglass: wildly lush
Mascara: none... i hate mac mascara!
Base: beige-in shadestick
lipliner: cream o spice
pigment: dazzleray or golder's green


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

*Foundation: *Mineralize Satinfinish NC42
* Powder: *Studiofix Powder NC43
* Skinfinish: *Natural Medium Dark
* Blush: *Golden Kitty/Primpin' Duo
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla pigment
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Nightlight pigment
* Eyeshadow lid: *Lovely Lily pigment
* Eyeliner: *Blacktrack fluidline
* Lipstick: na
 Lipglass: *Nymphette
* Mascara: na
*


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Mar 5, 2007)

*Foundation: MSF natural in Light
Powder: " "
Skinfinish: Stereo Rose
Blush: don't be shy
Eyeshadow Highlighter: phloof! or vanilla pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: moth brown
Eyeshadow lid: gold dusk
Eyeliner: black track f/l
Lipstick: chatterbox
Lipglass: wild girl
Mascara: fibre riche *


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cinnamongurlee* 

 
_Foundation: Studiofix Fluid NC35
Powder: Blot Loose Medium Dark
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: sheertone duo primpin'/gold kitty
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: fluidliner in rich ground
Eyeshaodw Lid: coco pigment
Eyeliner: fluidliner in graphic brown
Lipstick: midimauve, hot tahiti
Lipglass: VG VI, pink grapefruit, gaze, palatial lustreglass
Mascara: i can't wear any MAC mascaras.  they all smudge on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How do you use rich ground in the crease, what brush?


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 7, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Fix NC15
Powder: uhh, see above LOL
Skinfinish: Petticoat
Blush: Petticoat MSF
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Pollen e/s
Eyeshadow Crease: Coco pigment? not sure
Eyeshadow lid: Say Yeah e/s, Gorgeous Gold e/s
Eyeliner: don't use MAC eyeliner
Lipstick: Lovemate and Syrup
Lipglass: Negligee
Mascara: Zoomlash in Zoomblack


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 8, 2007)

Foundation: studio fix fluid
Powder: loose powder
Skinfinish: Pink Opal pigment
Blush: DAME
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Whistle
Eyeshadow Crease: haux
Eyeshadow lid: yogurt
Eyeliner: blacktrack
Lipstick: Pink freeze/blankety
Lipglass: sweetness
Mascara: Pro Lash


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 19, 2007)

*Foundation: *Studio Fix Fluid NC25
* Powder: *non-MAC
* Skinfinish: *Shimpagne
* Blush: *Trace Gold, Peaches
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Dazzlelight
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Bronze
* Eyeshadow lid: *Woodwinked
* Eyeliner: *Buried Treasure, Stubborn Brown
* Lipstick: *--
* Lipglass:* Enchantress, Love Nectar
* Mascara:*non-MAC


----------



## divaster (Mar 19, 2007)

*Foundation:* SFF NW20 
*Powder:* I rarely use powder, but when I do it's Hyper real powder in light. 
*Skinfinish:* Shimpagne 
*Blush:* Petticoat MSF (I don't use regular MAC blush)
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Shroom 
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Satin Taupe 
*Eyeshadow lid:* Shrrom 
*Eyeliner:* Black powerpoint 
*Lipstick:* X-Pose or more recently Sweet & Single 
*Lipglass:* Nico 
*Mascara:* I've never used MAC mascara


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Foundation:* SFF NC15
*Powder:* Studio Fix NC15
*Skinfinish:* MSF Natural - Light
*Blush:* Well Dressed
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Crystal Avalanche
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Knight Divine
*Eyeshadow lid:* Black Tied
*Eyeliner:* Blacktrack F/L
*Lipstick:*  Plum-Like
*Lipglass:* Oi! Oi! Oi!
*Mascara:* non-MAC


----------



## Chopy (Jun 6, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Mist Light
Powder: no mac
Skinfinish: Glissade
Blush: Petalpoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eyeshadow Highlighter: Naked
Eyeshadow Crease:Beautiful Iris
Eyeshadow lid:Surreal
Eyeliner: non Mac
Lipstick: Hue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lipglass: Taupe Notch
Mascara: non Mac


----------



## bebs (Jun 6, 2007)

Foundation: N/A
Powder: MSF medium 
Skinfinish: Pink Opal, Vanilla
Blush: After Dusk
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Naked, Provence
Eyeshadow Crease: N/A
Eyeshadow lid: N/A
Eyeliner: Blacktrack, Graphblack
Lipstick: Danse, Melt Down, Lovemate
Lipglass: All Woman
Mascara: Fiber Rich Lash


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 6, 2007)

Foundation: Hyper Real NC 200
Powder: Med Blot Powder
Skinfinish: Shimpagne
Blush: PeachyKeen (of course!!)
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Malt
Eyeshadow lid: Patina
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: MAC Red
Lipglass: VG V
Mascara: Zoom Black


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

Foundation:  Studio Fix Fluid
Powder:Blot
Skinfinish: natural
Blush: Peachtwist
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Soft Brown
Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluidline
Lipstick: Sophisto
Lipglass: Beaux
Mascara: Fibre Riche


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 7, 2007)

*Foundation: N/A
Powder: Natural Skinfinish Light
Skinfinish:Shimpagne
Blush: Fab
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Claire De Lune
Eyeshadow Crease: Beautyburst
Eyeshadow lid: Antiqued
Eyeliner: Foxy Lady
Lipstick: Lame
Lipglass: Happening Gal
Mascara: N/A*


----------



## geeko (Jun 8, 2007)

Powder: MSF natural in medium
Highlighter: Lightscapade msf

I rotate the rest of my make up items amongst the mac stuff i own..but the above 2 are my Holy Grail MUST use items everytime i put on make up


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 11, 2007)

foundation: studio tech nc27
powder: yodamode beauty powder
skinfinish: shimpagne
blush: petalpoint
e/s highlighter: vanilla pigment
e/s crease: mulch
e/s lid: all that glitters
eyeliner: blacktrack
lipstick: poise mattene
lipglass: wondershine 3d lipgloss
mascara: plushglass black


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 11, 2007)

My MAC HG's: 

Blush: Romping eyeshadow

 Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla e/s

 Eyeshadow Crease: Fig 1

 Eyeshadow lid: Aquadisiac, Gorgeous Gold, Honesty

 Lipstick: Vivacious 

 Mascara: Plushlash in Plushblack


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 11, 2007)

Foundation: Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 NC20
Powder: Mineralize Skinfinish meduim
Skinfinish: Gold Spill
Blush: Fab
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Sunnydaze pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: Mauvement pigment
Eyeshadow lid: Subtle pigment
Eyeliner: Black powerpoint
Lipstick: ScreenQueen
Lipglass: Moonbathe
Mascara: Zoom Black


----------



## SMMY (Oct 11, 2007)

Fast response eye cream
Fluidlines, particularly Graphic Brown and Lithograph
Moth brown and Firespot eye shadows
Provence and Coco pigments
Sweetie cake lip gloss
Metal Rock mineralize skinfinish


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 11, 2007)

*Foundation: *Select SPF NW 20
* Powder: *Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
* Skinfinish:* Glissade
* Blush:* Lune Cremeblush
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Honey Lust
* Eyeshadow Crease: *B-Rich
* Eyeshadow lid:* Woodwinked
* Eyeliner: *Royal Wink Fluidline
* Lipstick:* Viva Glam V
* Lipglass:* Factory Made
* Mascara:* Don't use MAC...H.G. mascara is Givenchy Eye Fly


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Foundation:
Powder:  Soft Dew
Skinfinish:  Petticoat
Blush:  Blush Baby
Eyeshadow Highlighter:  Vanilla Pigment
Eyeshadow Crease:  Coco Beach Pigment
Eyeshadow lid:  Coco Pigment
Eyeliner:
Lipstick:  Politely Pink
Lipglass: C-thru
Mascara:*


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Foundation:      Studio Fix C6 (HG is Jane Iredale Autumn though but C6 is a good back-up!)
 Powder:             Medium Dark Blot
 Skinfinish: [         B]Been using Golden Bronze Loose - just got Global Glow...*
 Blush:                *LoveRush with Honour on top ~ Gorgeous!*
 Eyeshadow Highlighter:       *Vanilla Piggie, Naked Lunch, or Provence Piggie*
 Eyeshadow Crease:        * Maroon Piggie, Carbon (often used to darken ANYthing, Fig.1, Deep Blue Green Piggie -- ahhh, so many!)*
 Eyeshadow lid:         *Coco Piggie, All that Glitters, Amber Lights, Pro Plum*
 Eyeliner:                 *Fluidline Blacktrack with Carbon or Dark Soul on top*
 Lipstick:                 * O or Fresh Brew*
 Lipglass:                *Be Seen, Spring Bean (rhyme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*
 Mascara:               *Fibre Lash (not HG though...MAC needs help in this area!)*
Lipliner:                   *Nightmoth or Cork*
[/b]


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 12, 2007)

Foundation: Have only tried Hyperreal, but I like it a lot
 Powder: Never tried
 Skinfinish: Shimpagne
 Blush: Springsheen
 Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla pigment or Shroom e/s
 Eyeshadow Crease: Mystery
 Eyeshadow lid: Jest
 Eyeliner: Blitz n Glitz fluidline
 Lipstick: Midimauve
 Lipglass: Posh it Up or Love Nectar
 Mascara: Never tried


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 12, 2007)

Foundation: Studio Fix powder foundation N4/NW20
Powder: Natural MSF Light
Skinfinish: Northern Light
Blush: Too many (Blushbaby, Breath of Plum, Mocha, Pinch O' Peach, Prism, Well Dressed)
Eyeshadow Highlighter: --
Eyeshadow Crease: --
Eyeshadow lid: Malt
Eyeliner: Teddy
Lipstick: Viva Glam V
Lipglass: 
Permanent: Cultured and Viva Glam V
LE: Bodymind and Young Spark
Mascara: I don't use MAC mascara


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Apr 3, 2008)

Foundation: 
Powder: *Loose Powder-Medium*
Skinfinish: *Shimpagne*
Blush: *Sweet William Blushcreme, Dollymix, Pinch o Peach*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Jest or Vanilla pigment*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Antiqued or Carbon*
Eyeshadow lid: *Jest, Sable or Woodwinked*
Eyeliner: *Graphic Brown & Blacktrack Fluidlines*
Lipstick: *Hug  Me
*Lipglass: *Pink Meringue*
Mascara:


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 3, 2008)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NW15
Skinfinish:New Vegas and Light Flush
Blush: Blushbaby, Fashion Frenzy, Azalea
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla Pigment, Nylon eyeshadow
Eyeshadow lid: Vanilla Pigment, Rose Blanc, Brill, Pink Freeze... (depends on color combo)
Eyeliner: Graphic Brown & Blacktrack Fluidlines
Lipstick: Plink, Hue, High Tea
Lipglass: Instant Gold Lustreglass, Bountiful plushglass, Sweetness & Sugar Trance Lipglass


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 3, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid nc50
*Powder: *Non mac
*Skinfinish: *MSF Deep Dark (as a bronzer)
*Blush:  *peaches or gingerly
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Ricepaper, White Tie or Pearl CCB
*Eyeshadow Crease: *carbon 
*Eyeshadow lid: * many many! depends on the day
*Eyeliner: * Liquid Liner in boot black, Graphblack technakohl or blacktrack fluidline (lol!)
*Lipstick: * fresh brew or high tea
*Lipglass: * chai
*Mascara: * non mac


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 3, 2008)

*Foundation: *Studio Fix Powder NW20*
Powder: *Blot Pressed Powder*
Skinfinish: *Light Flush <3 Heavennnn*
Blush: *Springsheen, Sunbasque*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Shroom, Vanilla Pigment*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Fiction, Shale, Mythology*
Eyeshadow lid: *Electra, Woodwinked, Amberlights*
Eyeliner: *Royal Wink Fluidline (so sad it's DC)*
Lipstick: *Hue, Missy Slimshine, Lasting Lust (longwear)*
Lipglass: *Underage*
Mascara: *Plush Lash in Plushblack & PRO Longlash in Pitchblack


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid in nw25
*Powder: *Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NW25
*Skinfinish: *Northen Lights
*Blush: *Dollymix
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Naked Lunch
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Black Tied
*Eyeshadow lid: *All my colors look great on the lid
*Eyeliner: *Blacktrack Fluidline
*Lipstick: *Snob
*Lipglass: *C-thru
*Mascara: *N/A


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 3, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Fix NC30
Powder: Loose Blot Powder Medium Dark
Skinfinish: New Vegas
Blush: Glissade
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Beauty Marked
Eyeshadow lid: Parrot + Sattelite Dreams
Eyeliner: Black Funk + Pop Blue
Lipstick: none
Lipglass: Sock Hop
Mascara: Zoom Lash in Zoom Black*


----------



## mreichert (Apr 4, 2008)

Good idea!

Foundation: SFF nw15 
Powder: ?
Skinfinish:  ?
Blush:  Springsheen
Eyeshadow Highlighter:  Vanilla
Eyeshadow Crease:  Contrast 
Eyeshadow lid:  Jardin Aires piggie
Eyeliner:  Black Fluidline
Lipstick:  Syrup
Lipglass:  Cult Fave
Mascara:  ?


----------



## tripwirechick (Apr 4, 2008)

*Foundation:* Select Tint in NW20
*Powder: *MSF Natural in Light
*Skinfinish: *Light Flush
*Blush: *Blushbaby
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Ricepaper
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Carbon/A Little Folie
*Eyeshadow lid: *Too many to list!
*Eyeliner: *Graphblack/Minted
*Lipstick: *Haven't found one yet.
*Lipglass: *Love Nectar lustreglass
*Mascara: *Plushlash or X


----------



## palatial (Apr 4, 2008)

*Foundation:* Mineralize Satinfinish in NC20
*Powder: *MSF Natural in Light
*Skinfinish: *Porcelain Pink
*Blush: *Well Dressed
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Dazzlelight
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Handwritten
*Eyeshadow lid: *Satin Taupe
*Eyeliner: *Earthline Technakohl
*Lipstick: *Utter Pervette
*Lipglass: *Underage
*Mascara: *haven't tried any!


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 4, 2008)

*Foundation: *Select SPF15
*Powder: ---*
*Skinfinish: *Natural
*Blush: *Sunbasque <3
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Rice Paper
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Embark
*Eyeshadow lid: *Rice Paper
*Eyeliner: *non MAC
*Lipstick: *High Tea
*Lipglass: *Viva Glam V
*Mascara: *non MAC


----------



## melliquor (Apr 4, 2008)

*Foundation: *Mineralize Satanfinish
*Powder: *Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder
*Skinfinish: Foundation: *Porcelain Pink and Petticoat
*Blush: *Shy Beauty & Fleurry
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Crystal Avanlanche or Rose Blanc
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Mothbrown, Nocturnelle, Coco
*Eyeshadow lid: *Mothbrown, Quietly, Softwashed
*Eyeliner: *Feline Kohl Power or Blacktrack f/l
*Lipstick: *Any slimshines
*Lipglass: *My HG is Dior.  
*Mascara: *I don't like any of theirs


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 4, 2008)

Foundation: Mineralize Fluid NC15
Powder: Natural Light MSF
Skinfinish: Lightscapade MSF
Blush: Petalpoint
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Provence pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: Sweet Sienna pigment
Eyeshadow lid: Naked pigment
Eyeliner: Blacktrack fluidline
Lipstick: Strange Hybrid 
Lipglass: Bait
Mascara: Plushlash


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 4, 2008)

*Foundation: *For now, Select SPF 15 Moistureblend NC30
* Powder:  *N/A
* Skinfinish: *Warmed, Light Flush, Medium
* Blush:* Pink Ingot Metal-X cream shadow, Alpha Girl
* Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Naked Lunch
* Eyeshadow Crease:* Black Tied
* Eyeshadow lid:* Earthly Riches MES (the purple side)
* Eyeliner:*Blacktrack Fluidline*
Lipstick:* Bombshell
* Lipglass: *Nymphette
* Mascara:* N/A


----------



## Babylard (Apr 5, 2008)

*Foundation:* Select Cover-Up NC20 concealer (I haven't tried MAC foundations before)
*Powder: *haven't tried any before
*Skinfinish: *Shimpagne/Light Flush
*Blush: *True Romantic Beauty Powder Blush/Shy Angel Beauty Powder Blush/ Sassed Up Irridescent Pressed Powder
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Ricepaper/Shroom
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Cork/Tempting/Satelite Dreams/Restless/Era
*Eyeshadow lid: *All That Glitters/Dazzleray Pigment/Stars N Rockets/Sushi Flower/Fusion Gold Metal-X/Zonk Bleu
*Eyeliner: *Blacktrack Fluidline/Royal Wink Fluidline/Phone Me,Text Me Eyeliner Duo/Nightsky Sparkle Pencil/Goldenaire Sparkle Pencil
*Lipstick: *Flutterby/3N/Flattering Mattene/Long Stem Rose Slimeshine
*Lipglass: *Sugar Trance/Cult Fave/Flashmode/Cute Yet Sexy
*Mascara: *Plushlash

so hard to pick a few... but this is a good thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*some HG miscellaneous stuff:*
Tendertones lip balm
Brow Set Clear/Beguile
Brow Shader Duo Browning/Porcelain
Charged Water Renewal and Defence 
Fix+
Brush #183
Brush #222
Brush #209
Brush #239 (Don't have yet, but I know I'l love it)


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2008)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid
Powder: Loose Blot 
Skinfinish: Petticoat
Blush: Blushbaby
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Pollen
Eyeshadow Crease: Carbon
Eyeshadow lid: Satin Taupe
Eyeliner: Nightfish Fluidliner
Lipstick: Long Stem Rose Slimshine
Lipglass: Cult Fave
Mascara: Plushlash

I also adore strobe cream, the 187 & 190 brush, gold dusk pigment, and the regular mixing medium.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 5, 2008)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NW20
Powder: Studio Fix C3
Skinfinish: Light Flush and Stereo Rose
Blush: Pinch Me
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Brule
Eyeshadow Crease: Soft Brown, Folie, Embark
Eyeshadow lid: Gorgeous Gold, Brule, Goldenaire p/m (the list goes on)
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Lipstick: Blankety
Lipglass: Love Nectar (it's actually a Lustreglass) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mascara: plushlash w/great lash on top


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 5, 2008)

Foundation: studio fix fluid
Powder: studio fix
Skinfinish: stereo rose
Blush: style
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: black tied
Eyeshadow lid: waternymph
Eyeliner: blacktrack
Lipstick: none
Lipglass: pink poodle
Mascara: none


----------



## srl5045 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Foundation: NW30 SFF
Powder: ehh MSF
Skinfinish: Medium Dark
Blush: Alpha Girl...
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Pink Opal
Eyeshadow Crease:Carbon
Eyeshadow lid:Knight Devine
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: Snob
Lipglass: Pink Poodle
Mascara:  X
*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 6, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Powder: MSF Medium Dark
Skinfinish: Warmed
Blush: Don't Be Shy
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Ricepaper
Eyeshadow Crease: Smoke Signal
Eyeshadow lid: Teal p/m
Eyeliner: Feline Kohl Power
Lipstick: Scanty
Lipglass: Oyster Girl
Mascara: Zoom Lash*


----------



## gelydh (Apr 6, 2008)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Powder: Blot Power Loose in Medium
Skinfinish: N/A
Blush: Desert Rose
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Smut
Eyeshaodw Lid: Cranberry
Eyeliner: N/A; Still trying to find something I like.
Lipstick: Pro-Longwear Lipcolor in Commitment
Lipglass: Underage
Mascara: N/A


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Apr 6, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix N5
*Powder: *Blot Powder - Medimum Dark
*Skinfinish: -*don't use!-
*Blush: *Pinch 'o Peach
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Black Tied
*Eyeshadow lid: *Satin Taupe
*Eyeliner: *Industry
*Lipstick: *Strawbaby
*Lipglass: *Bare Truth
*Mascara: *Plush lash


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 7, 2008)

Foundation: SFF NC 40
Powder: blot medium dark
Skinfinish: stereo rose
Blush: hipness
Eyeshadow Highlighter:vanilla pigment
Eyeshadow Crease: bronze
Eyeshadow lid: woodwinked
Eyeliner: blacktrack fluid line
Lipstick: --i dont wear lip stuff
Lipglass: --
Mascara:--​


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 7, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Powder NW43
*Powder: *Blot Dark
*Skinfinish: *MSF Natural - Dark
*Blush: *Sweet as Cocoa and True Romantic
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Nanogold
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Black Tied or Stormwatch
*Eyeshadow lid: *Haunting
*Eyeliner: *Feline Kohl Power
*Lipstick: *4N
*Lipglass: *Sugar Trance
*Mascara: *Plushlash


----------



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2008)

*Foundation:* SSF
*Powder:* MSF Natural
*Skinfinish:* Gold Deposit
*Blush:* Gingerly
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Bisque
*Eyeshadow Crease:* A Little Folie?
*Eyeshadow lid:* Arena
*Eyeliner:* None
*Lipstick:* Gel
*Lipglass: Madcap
Mascara:* None


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Foundation: *Don't use MAC (use L'oreal Infalliable Foundation)
* Powder: *Natural MSF in Medium (though I think it should be light now...Never trust those damn lights in MAC)
* Skinfinish: *Northern Lights MSF
* Blush: *Dollymix (But normally use Northern Lights MSF as blush) With Pearl Sunshine BP to highlight*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Dazzlelight
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Dark Edge or Purple side of Earthly Riches*
Eyeshadow lid: *Light side of Engaging*
Eyeliner: *Graphic Brown Fluidline
* Lipstick: *Not so Innocent or 1N
* Lipglass: *Cult Fave
* Mascara: *Don't Use MAC (Rimmel Lash MaXXX)


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 8, 2008)

*Foundation*: n/a
*Powder*: MSF Natural in Medium Light, Select Sheer Pressed in NC20
*Skinfinish*: Warmed, Shimpagne
*Blush*: Peachykeen, Sunbasque, Pink Swoon
*Eyeshadow **Highlighter*: Nylon, Cloudbound
*Eyeshadow **Crease*: Cork, Coquette, Satin Taupe, Sketch
*Eyeshadow **lid*: Orb, Bronze, Waternymph
*Eyeliner*: Blacktrack f/l, Graphic Brown f/l
*Lipstick*: High Tea, Barely Lit, Hug Me
*Lipglass*: Prrr, Illicit, Lychee Luxe
*Mascara*: n/a


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

*Foundation: *Select SPF 15 in NC15*
Powder: -
Skinfinish: -
Blush: *Ladyblush, Sunbasque (great for me in the summer), Dollymix, Style, Brit Wit (I cannot choose one, they're all too good!)*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Shroom*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Espresso, Satellite dreams, Carbon*
Eyeshadow lid: *Retrospeck*
Eyeliner: *Fluidline Blacktrack, Carbon & Espresso e/s*
Lipstick: *Freckletone, Girl about town*
Lipglass: *Nymphette, Florabundance, Jellybabe*
Mascara: -*
*Other:* Tinted lip conditioner in Fuchsia Fix


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 8, 2008)

*Foundation: *Studio Fix Fluid NC50
* Powder: *Select Sheer Loose Powder
* Skinfinish: *Global Glow & Gold Deposit
* Blush: *Flirt & Tease
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Naked Lunch
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Mulch & Trax
* Eyeshadow lid: *Parfait Amour
* Eyeliner: *Dipdow  f/l
* Lipstick:* Ramblin Rose
* Lipglass: *Lovechild
* Mascara: *N/A


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 8, 2008)

*Foundation: *Select Tint
* Powder: *Blot Powder Pressed
* Skinfinish: *Light
* Blush: *Buff
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Shroom
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Black Tied
* Eyeshadow lid: *Twynx
* Eyeliner: *Technakohl in Blacktrack
* Lipstick:* Viva Glam VI
* Lipglass: *Clear Lipglass
* Mascara: *Plush Lash


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 8, 2008)

*Foundation: MSF Natural Medium
Powder: MSF Natural Medium
Skinfinish: MSF Natural Medium
Blush: Peachykeen
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Soba
Eyeshadow lid: Rice paper
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: Snob
Lipglass: Underage
Mascara: Plushlash
*


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

(C30)

Foundation: Studio Mist light
Powder: MSFN light medium
Skinfinish: MSFN light medium
Blush: BPB Shy Beauty 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Daisychain
Eyeshadow Crease: Soba
Eyeshadow lid: Satin Taupe
Eyeliner: other
Lipstick: too many
Lipglass: Mad Cap
Mascara: other


----------



## geeko (Apr 11, 2008)

*Foundation:* MAC select tint 
*Powder:* MAC natural msf in medium
*Skinfinish:* MAC lightscapade msf (My HG highlighter...MUST HAVE)
*Blush:* Well Dressed (Er i have too much mac blushers, but this is the one tht
i reach out for most...especially on days when i have no idea what color of blush to wear)
*Eyeshadow highlighter:* retrospeck
*Eyeshadow lid: *too many favourite colors..can't pick any. haha
*Eyeshadow socket: *soba, trax or juiced depending on the lid color
*Eyeliner: *Blacktrack fluidline
*Lipstick: *Shy Shine, bare slimshine
*Lipgloss: *Elegant peach (boo hoo..i'm runnin out of this..and this is LE.. i can't get it anymore), nymphette, enchantress
*Face Brush: *129 
*Eyeshadow brushes: *224, 217, 239


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 11, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Powder: Studio Fix Power NW15
Skinfinish: Northern Lights MSF
Blush: Blushbaby
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Sable and Twinks
Eyeshadow lid: Phloof!
Eyeliner: Rich Ground
Lipstick: Lollipop Lovin
Lipglass: Bonus Beat
Mascara: Zoom Lash*


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NW20
Powder: MSF Natural in Medium Plus or Blot Powder in Medium.
Skinfinish: n/a
Blush: Springsheen/Mocha
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Gorgeous Gold
Eyeshadow Crease: Sumptuous Olive
Eyeshadow lid: Chrome Yellow
Eyeliner: Duck Power point
Lipstick: Milan Mode (so glad these are perm now), Lovelorn
Lipglass: Pink Poodle, Style Minx
Mascara: Zoom Lash*


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

Foundation: Select Fluid Foundation.
Powder: Medium natural skinfinish.
Skinfinish: Light Flush.
Blush: Pinch o peach.
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Naked lunch.
Eyeshadow Crease: Carbon.
Eyeshadow lid: Sautin Taupe, humid, stars and rockets, bronze.
Eyeliner: Black Liquid liner.
Lipstick: Lovelorn.
Lipglass: Clear Lipglass.
Mascara: mascara x.


----------



## BlaqueCat (Apr 15, 2008)

*Foundation: -
Powder: -
Skinfinish: Warmed
Blush: Dame
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla pigment/Ricepaper
Eyeshadow Crease: All that glitters/Dark Soul
Eyeshadow lid: Too many! but for an everyday look ricepaper
Eyeliner: Industry pp/Blacktrack fl
Lipstick: 3N
Lipglass: (tendertone in Warm Smile)
Mascara: (Clinique's lash power in Black Onyx)*


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 16, 2008)

*Foundation: stufio fix powder
Powder: studiofix
Skinfinish: shooting star
Blush: style
Eyeshadow Highlighter: phloof
Eyeshadow Crease: sketch
Eyeshadow lid: woodwinked
Eyeliner: black track fluidline! 
Lipstick: brew (i like nudes)
Lipglass: n/a (sorry, too sticky) other brands
Mascara: mascara x with zoomlash TOGTHER! 
*


----------



## Rebel Aesthetic (Apr 22, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Powder Plus - NC25
*Powder:* Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural - Medium
*Skinfinish:* Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural - Medium Dark (I use as a bronzer)
*Blush:* Refined Golden Bronzer 
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Vanilla Pigment
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Carbon or Tempting
*Eyeshadow lid:* Woodwinked
*Eyeliner:* Kohl Pencil - Smolder
*Lipstick:* Frou or Viva Glam III
*Lipglass:* C-Thru or Desire
*Mascara:* Pro Longlash or Plushlash


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 22, 2008)

*Foundation: None
Powder: Studio Fix NW43
Skinfinish: None
Blush: Dolly Mix or Loverush
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Arena
Eyeshadow Crease: Carbon
Eyeshadow lid: Amber Lights
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Lipstick: Rebel
Lipglass: Big baby 
Mascara: Primer + Zoom lash
*


----------



## frankenstain (Apr 23, 2008)

Foundation: Studio Tech.
Powder: None yet.
Skinfinish: None yet.
Blush: Emote.

I don't have enough shadows to say HG but so far...

Eyeshadow Highlighter: Moon Dust.
Eyeshadow Crease: Bronze.
Eyeshadow lid: V.I.P.
Eyeliner: Blacktrack.
Lipstick: Fleshpot.
Lipglass: C-Thru
Mascara: None yet!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 23, 2008)

*Foundation: *N/A
* Powder: *N/A
* Skinfinish: *N/A
* Blush: *Sweetness
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Phloof!
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Mulch
* Eyeshadow lid: *Jest
* Eyeliner: *Smolder
* Lipstick: *Plink!
* Lipglass: *Prrr
* Mascara: *N/A


----------



## seabird (Apr 23, 2008)

*Foundation: *select spf nc20
* Powder: *blot powder medium/refined golden bronzer
* Skinfinish: *msf natural medium
* Blush: *tenderling
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *n/a
* Eyeshadow Crease: *carbon
* Eyeshadow lid: *naked lunch
* Eyeliner: *feline
* Lipstick: *lollipop loving
* Lipglass: *underage
* Mascara: *n/a


----------



## poker face (Oct 15, 2008)

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Powder: Mineralize Skinfinish Natural - Light Medium
Skinfinish: -
Blush: Refined Golden Bronzing Powder (I don't wear blush)
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Nanogold or Shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Espresso or Carbon
Eyeshadow lid: Melon Pigment
Eyeliner: Smolder Eye Kohl
Lipstick: Buoy-O-Buoy (Naughty Nauticals)
Lipglass: Cushy White Plushglass
Mascara: Plushlash in Plushblack!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Oct 15, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid- NW30
*Powder: *Mineralize Skinfinish Natural- Medium
*Skinfinish:* N/A
*Blush:* Virgin Isle Cream Color Base
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Ricepaper
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Carbon
*Eyeshadow lid: *Woodwinked
*Eyeliner:* Blacktrack Fluidline
*Lipstick: *Myth
*Lipglass: *C-Thru
*Mascara: *Plushlash in Plushblack


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 15, 2008)

*Foundation:* ugh, hard! i either use SFF, SF Powder, or select spf.
*Powder: *Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
*Skinfinish:* I only have Petticoat
*Blush:* Sunbasque
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla pigment
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Carbon
*Eyeshadow lid: *Patina
*Eyeliner:* Blacktrack Fluidline/Feline Kohl Power
*Lipstick: *Hug Me
*Lipglass: *Love Nectar
*Mascara: *None


----------



## MacNeill59 (Oct 15, 2008)

Everyday Natural...

Foundation: Face & Body N1/C1 with Strobe Liquid
Powder: Mineralize Skinfinish in Light
Skinfinish: Lightscapade BABY
Blush: Strada
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Mylar
Eyeshadow Crease: Saddle
Eyeshadow lid: Naked Lunch
Eyeliner: Teddy
Lipstick: Brew
Lipglass: Florabundance
Mascara: Mascara X in dark Brown

GLAMOUR BEAT!

Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NC15/NW20
Powder: Mineralize Skinfinish in Light
Skinfinish: still Lightscapade
Blush:  still Strada
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Nylon
Eyeshadow Crease: Smut
Eyeshadow lid: Blacktrack as base with Blue Brown pigment
Eyeliner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: Love Dust
Lipglass: Metalphysical
Mascara: ZoooooooooM!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 15, 2008)

*Foundation: *none. they dont match my skin tone.*
Powder: *studio fix in n4*
Skinfinish:-
Blush: *plum foolery*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *nylon*
Eyeshadow Crease: *i dont have one specific... espresso, sketch or smoke and diamonds maybe*
Eyeshadow lid: w*oodwinked*
Eyeliner: *feline*
Lipstick: *sweetie or russian red*
Lipglass: *jam packed*
Mascara: *plush lash


----------



## Jemma28 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Foundation: Select in NC20**
Powder: *Studio Fix NC
*Skinfinish:-
Blush: *Emote and Coygirl
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Omega, Copperplate
*Eyeshadow lid: Carbon*
*Eyeliner: *Blacktrack Fluidline
*Lipstick: *Creme D'Nude
*Lipglass: *Underage
*Mascara: *Loreal Voluminous


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 16, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Fix NW45
Blush: Raizin
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Arena/Ricepaper
Eyeshadow Crease: Swiss Chocolate
Eyeshadow lid: Wood Winked
Eyeliner: Feline
Lipstick: Wild Bout You
Lipglass: Nymphette
Mascara: Zoom Lash Zoom Black
*


----------



## HeatherAnn (Oct 17, 2008)

Foundation: none
Powder: Alpha Girl BP
Skinfinish: none
Blush: Gentle 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Provence Pigment
Eyeshadow Crease:  
Eyeshadow lid: Expensive Pink or Mink & sable
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Lipstick: Partymate
Lipglass: Cult of Cherry
Mascara: None


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

*Foundation:* I only use EDM, but it's MAC then SFF in NC42
*Powder:* Mineralize skinfinish Medium dark neutral
*Skinfinish:* Petticoat
*Blush:* Joyous, I think.
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Shroom
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Hm... Dark soul pigment or Carbon.
*Eyeshadow lid: *Do I have to choose?
*Eyeliner: *Blacktrack!
*Lipstick: *Port Red
*Lipglass: *Jampacked!
*Mascara: *don't use MAC mascara.


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Stick NC45
Powder: Dark Blot Powder
Skinfinish: n/a
Blush: Sunbasque, (but mainly Milani)
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Ricepaper
Eyeshadow Crease: Carbon or Brun
Eyeshadow lid: All of them, lol
Eyeliner: Ebony, Blacktrack
Lipstick: Fresh Brew
Lipglass: Wildly Lush, Cushy White, C-Thru
Mascara: drugstore, sorry
*


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 18, 2008)

Foundation: studio fix (fluid on my dry days, powder on my oily days)
Powder: non-mac
Skinfinish: none! I have yet to get my hand on one of these babies.
Blush: plum foolery! 
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom
Eyeshadow Crease: carbon
Eyeshadow lid: parrot 
Eyeliner: feline
Lipstick: angel!
Lipglass: pink lemonade 
Mascara: <3 pro lash


----------



## hege (Oct 19, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NC30/35
Powder: Studio Fix Powder Compact NC35
Skinfinish: MSF Soft and Gentle
Blush: Dollymix
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Naked Lunch
Eyeshadow Crease: Espresso
Eyeshadow lid: Ricepaper
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Lipstick: N/A
Lipglass: Prrr*
*Mascara: N/A*


----------



## sherox (Oct 19, 2008)

*Foundation: *Mineralize Foundation in Medium Plus
* Powder:
Skinfinish: *MSF Natural duo in Medium Dark! The shimmer is sooo perfect!
* Blush: *I can't pick one! =[ I love blush baby and plum foolery though
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *brule hands down for everyday! but i've been loving nanogold
* Eyeshadow Crease: *nocturnelle
* Eyeshadow lid: *beautiful iris
* Eyeliner: *fluidline! blacktrack
* Lipstick: *creme cerise from COC
* Lipglass: *pinkarat! 
* Mascara: *plushlash hands down it's PERFECT!


----------



## joshuasebastien (Oct 19, 2008)

*Foundation: Hyper Real combo of NC300 and NC400
Powder: Peaceful Beauty Powder
Skinfinish: Global Glow
Blush: Emote to contour/Eversun
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Rite of Spring
Eyeshadow Crease: Rich Flesh
Eyeshadow lid: Nanogold
Eyeliner: Blitz & Glitz fluidline
Lipstick: Lollipop Lovin' or Port Red
Lipglass: Cushy White Plushglass, Garden Lustreglass, or Elaborate Lipglass
Mascara: Fibre Rich*


----------



## kariii (Oct 19, 2008)

*Foundation: *studio fix fluid NC30
* Powder: *studio fix NC30 with blot powder in medium
* Skinfinish: *so ceylon
* Blush:* Prism
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *dazzlelight
* Eyeshadow Crease:* carbon or beauty marked
* Eyeshadow lid:* retrospeck, brule, all that glitters
* Eyeliner: *black track or smolder eye khol
* Lipstick: *Myth* for nude *Partyline *for color*
* Lipglass: *C-thru and love nectra
* Mascara: *if I had to choose MAC, then Plush lash, but I personally prefer diorshow


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 19, 2008)

*Foundation: I haven't found a HG MAC foundation yet, i'm using Studio Fix Fluid at the moment, but I don't think its quite right for me.*

*Powder: Invisible Setting Powder, works a treat at setting your makeup, and you can apply it over your blush!*

*Skinfinish: Not tried one yet, but they don't appeal to me that much. I'm not sure how often i'd use one.*

*Blush: Sincere or Pink Swoon*

*Eyeshadow Highlighter: Nylon*

*Eyeshadow Crease: Shadowy Lady*

*Eyeshadow lid: Smudged Violet*

*Eyeliner: Orpheus Kohl Power Pencil *

*Lipstick: Lightly Ripe*

*Lipglass: Soft and Slow from Neo Sci-Fi*

*Mascara: I have only tried Fibre Rich Lash. I like it ok, but my HG mascarasmare from other brands.*


----------



## toparistonight (Oct 19, 2008)

*Foundation:* Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 Foundation in NW20.
*Powder:* Skinfinish Natural Medium Light
*Skinfinish:* Warmed.
*Blush:* Errr don't really care for it, but if I had too.. Nuance Mineralize Blush.
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Shroom.
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Espresso. 
*Eyeshadow Lid:* Nylon/Woodwinked.
*Eyeliner:* Blacktrack Fluidline
*Lipstick :* Hug Me, Russian Red, Long Stem Rose Slimshine.
*Lipglass:* don't use it, hate it, too sticky.
*Mascara:* don't like it.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 19, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid
*Blush:* Gingerly
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Ricepaper/Phloof!
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Bronze
*Eyeshadow lid:* Shroom
*Eyeliner:* Blacktrack
*Lipstick:* Hug Me
*Lipglass: *Florabundance
*Mascara:* Mascara X


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 20, 2008)

*Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid
*Blush:* Sweetness
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Vanilla
*Eyeshadow Crease:* Showstopper
*Eyeshadow lid:* All That Glitters
*Eyeliner:* Blitz and Glitz
*Lipstick:* Lollipop Lovin, Creme D Nude
*Lipglass: *Spring Bean
*Mascara:* Plushlash


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Fix Liquid NW15
Powder: Blot Medium 
Skinfinish: Light Medium & Shimmer
Blush: Gingerly
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Naked Lunch
Eyeshadow Crease: Wedge
Eyeshadow lid: Club
Eyeliner: Bootblack Liquid
Lipstick: Hue
Lipglass: Clear
Mascara: Pro Lash Black*


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Foundation:* HYPERREAL! ooommmgggg.. I'd die w/o this! <3
*Powder:* havent ever tried one-- but I will be getting one soon!
*Skinfinish:* Nedium Dark or Warmed
*Blush:* Fancy Ray
*Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Solar White
*Eyeshadow Crease:* pry embark
*Eyeshadow lid:* woodwinked.
*Eyeliner:* blacktrack fluidline.
*Lipstick:* high tea!!!!!!
*Lipglass*: c-thru
*Mascara:* if I have to pick a MAC, it'd be zoom lash


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Foundation: Studio Fix Liquid NC45
Powder: Blot Powder/Loose Dark
Skinfinish: N/A
Blush: Harmony, Stark Naked
Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom, soft orche paint pot*
*Eyeshadow Crease: cork, handwritten
Eyeshadow lid: blanc type, malt
Eyeliner: blacktrack fluidline
Lipstick: bouy-o-boy, brave
Lipglass: mad cap
Mascara: Pro Lash Black*


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Foundation: *can't use MAC foundation anymore, stupid skin!
* Powder: *see above
* Skinfinish: *Petticoat
* Blush: *Springsheen or Fleurry
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Magic Dust
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Nocturnelle
* Eyeshadow lid: *Honesty
* Eyeliner: *Blitz & Glitz fluidline
* Lipstick: *Strawberry Blonde
* Lipglass: *Valentines Lip Gelee (DISCONTINUED!! i die........)
* Mascara: *no MAC mascara for me. I'm a Diorshow girl.


----------



## dsggatheart (Oct 21, 2008)

Foundation: Studio Tech NC 50
Powder: Mineral Skinfinsih/ Natural Dark
Lipglass: Plushglass Ample Pink
Eyeliner: Smolder
Blush: Desert Rose
Eyeshadow Quad: Smoking Eyes(LE) i love this quad i shoulda bought more than 1.8(


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Oct 21, 2008)

*Foundation: don't use it, but I love select cover up NW35
Powder: none
Skinfinish: right now, warmed. But I just got petticoat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blush: Merrily mineralized blush
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Blonde's Gold p/g
Eyeshadow Crease: Tan p/g
Eyeshadow lid: Texture e/s
Eyeliner: smolder eye kohl
Lipstick: bare slimshine
Lipglass: star nova l/g
Mascara: none*


----------



## retail_therapy (Oct 24, 2008)

*Foundation: SFF nc15
Powder: none
Skinfinish: Porcelain Pink
Blush: Nuance, or Plum Foolery
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Dazzlelights e/s
Eyeshadow Crease: Tempting e/s or Woodwinked e/s
Eyeshadow lid: Ricepaper e/s
Eyeliner: Engraved powerpoint
Lipstick: Blanketty 
Lipglass: Oyster l/g
Mascara: none*


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Foundation: MSN deep dark/ Studio Fix Powder NW45
Powder: Blot powder Deep Dark
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: dame/hipness
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Motif
Eyeshadow Crease: A little folie
Eyeshadow lid: groundwork Paint pot/ tempting
Eyeliner: any black eyeliner/ feline/smolder/nyc anything OR lOREAL HIP CREME LINER
Lipstick: Pleasureseeker
Lipglass: naked spaced
Mascara: loreal volum.*


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Foundation: -
Powder: -
Skinfinish: Natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blush: Peachykeen
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Phloof! or Schroom
Eyeshadow Crease: Beauty Marked e/s
Eyeshadow lid: Evening Aura e/s (I'm gonna cry when I run out xD )
Eyeliner: Blacktrack f/l or Aqualine lll
Lipstick: Viva Glam V or MAC Red
Lipglass: Cultured l/g or Comet Blue dazzleglass
Mascara: -
*


----------



## guerr (Nov 29, 2008)

*Foundation: *SFF NC40
*Powder: *MSF Medium Dark
*Skinfinish:  *So Ceylon <3333
*Blush: *Sunbasque for everyday/Stark Naked if i want to dress it up =]
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Shroom 
*Eyeshadow Crease:  *Mulch/ Go (Starflash collection)
*Eyeshadow lid: *Naked Lunch
*Eyeliner:* Teddy Eye Kohl
*Lipstick:  *Viva Glam II
*Lipglass: *  Love Nectar
*Mascara:   *i don't use mac mascara =X..I use Covergirl Lashblast!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Foundation: I don't use MAC Foundation but I will get one soon.
Powder: Studio Fix Powder in NW50
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: Stark Naked
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla
Eyeshadow Crease: Shadowy Lady
Eyeshadow lid: Smudged Violet
Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
Lipstick: Viva Glam V
Lipglass: Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Mascara: Plushlash Mascara in Plushblack*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

*Foundation: -
Powder: *Set Powder Invisible*
Skinfinish: *Petticoat*
Blush: *Blooming, Stark Naked*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *





Vanilla e/s*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Beauty Marked, Contrast*
Eyeshadow lid: *too many*
Eyeliner: *Blacktrack f/l*
Lipstick: -
Lipglass: *Pastel Emotion l/g*
Mascara: -*


----------



## vivbabe10 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Foundation: Mineralized Satinfinished
Powder: Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation (Loose)
Skinfinish: So Ceylon
Blush: Eversun
Eyeshadow Highlighter: Vanilla (Pigment)
Eyeshadow Crease: Bronze
Eyeshadow lid: Ricepaper
Eyeliner: Light as Air
Lipstick: Viva Glam V
Lipglass: Pastel Emotions (Ungaro Collection)*
*Mascara: Zoom Lash*


----------



## vivbabe10 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*Foundation: -*
*Powder: *Set Powder Invisible
*Skinfinish: *Petticoat
*Blush: *Blooming, Stark Naked
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *





Vanilla 
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Beauty Marked, Contrast
*Eyeshadow lid: *too many
*Eyeliner: *Blacktrack f/l
*Lipstick: -*
*Lipglass: *Pastel Emotion l/g
*Mascara: -*_

 

For the highlighter, do you mean in the pigment form or just normal pan form?

BTW, I <3 Pastel Emotion too


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 30, 2008)

*Foundation:* Mineralize Satinfinish NC15.*
Powder: *MSF Natural in Light.*
Skinfinish: *Porcelain Pink.*
Blush: *Dainty.*
Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla pigment.*
Eyeshadow Crease: *Woodwinked.*
Eyeshadow lid: *Amber Lights.*
Eyeliner: *Dipdown fluidline.*
Lipstick: *Patisserie.*
Lipglass: *Love Nectar.*
Mascara: *Plushlash in Brownette.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivbabe10* 

 
_For the highlighter, do you mean in the pigment form or just normal pan form?

BTW, I <3 Pastel Emotion too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The pan form. The pigment is on my to buy list but I love the pan e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its the perfect highlighter for me.


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2011)

Fun!  Foundation: Studio Tech Foundation Powder: Blot Powder Pressed Skinfinish: Shimpagne  Blush: Warm Soul Eyeshadow Highlighter: Ricepaper Eyeshadow Crease: A Little Folie Eyeshadow lid: All That Glitters Eyeliner: Feline kohl power Lipstick: Chatterbox Lipglass: Sock Hop Mascara: Zoom Lash


----------



## karenchalmers (Apr 12, 2011)

*Such an old thread, but meh, I wish to contibute to ze fun.

	Foundation:* Studio Fix Fluid in NC30 currently, NC25 in the Winter
* Powder: *Miniralise Skin Finish Natural in Light Medium
* Skinfinish: *Soft and Gentle
* Blush: *Eversun (Bring it back, im about to run out!!)
* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Hush or Nylon
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Swiss Chocolate
* Eyeshadow lid: *Orb
* Eyeliner: *Fluidline Black Track
* Lipstick: *Russian Red or Hug Me
* Lipglass: *Tinted Lipgloss in Russian Red or Pink Lemonade
* Mascara: *Opulash


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 12, 2011)

Foundation: Mac doesnt make colours for pale girls, and im allergic to all  there liquids
  	Powder: MSF Natural (light)
  	Skinfinish: Blush: Perfect Topping, By Candlelight
  	Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom, Next To Nothing, Nano gold
  	Eyeshadow Crease: Sketch
  	Eyeshadow lid: Vanilla? I don't think i have an HG
  	Eyeliner: Black track fluid line
  	Lipstick: Russian Red, Twig, Brave
  	Lipglass: Full for you, Wicked Ways (which i lost!!!)
  	Mascara: none!


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 6, 2011)

Foundation: i am not a foundation girl 
	Powder: i am not a foundation girl 
	Skinfinish: By Candlelight MSF
	Blush: Peachykeen
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: shroom 
	Eyeshadow Crease: i need to work with my shadow looks more to determine my fav 
	Eyeshadow lid: i need to work with my shadow looks more to determine my fav 
	Eyeliner: penultimate eyeliner and Feline
  	Lipstick: Viva glam V
	Lipglass: not a gloss girl 
	Mascara: mmm no HG here


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

Foundation: F&B - N1
	Powder: Studio Careblend Pressed - Light
	Skinfinish: Petticoat
	Blush: Peaches/Virgin Isle CCB
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: Blanc Type
	Eyeshadow Crease: Concrete
	Eyeshaodw Lid: Warming Trend
	Eyeliner: Blacktrack Fluidline
	Lipstick: Lady Danger
	Lipglass: Russian Red
	Mascara: Studio Fix Lash


----------



## geeko (May 11, 2011)

I cannot live without:

  	Prep plus prime skin base visage
  	Studio careblend pressed powder
  	Blacktrack fluidline

  	These 3 are MUST haves for my daily make up routine EVERY SINGLE day


----------



## Cocopai (May 25, 2011)

Foundation: Studio moisture tint 
	Powder: MSFN
	Skinfinish: -
	Blush: Fleur Power
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
	Eyeshadow Crease: Espresso
	Eyeshadow lid: Brule
	Eyeliner: Typographic 
	Lipstick: -
	Lipglass: Full on lust
	Mascara: -


----------



## Mazdan (May 26, 2011)

*Foundation: *Studio Fix Fluid
*Powder: *Blot
*Skinfinish: *Give me Sun!
*Blush: *Ripe Peach
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla Pigment
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Bronze
*Eyeshadow lid: *Sketch
*Eyeliner: *Fluidline Blacktrack
*Lipstick:* Cherish
*Lipglass: *Nymphette
*Mascara: *Zoom Lash


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

Foundation: -
	Powder: MSFN-Medium/dark
	Blush: Coy Girl
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: Ricepaper
	Eyeshadow Crease: Cork
	Eyeshadow lid: Club
	Eyeliner: Sketch
	Lipstick: -Politely Pink
	Lipglass: Pinkarat
	Mascara: -Zoom Lash


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (May 31, 2011)

*Foundation: *Studio Sculpt* NC 35
	Powder: *Studio Sculpt
* Skinfinish: *Perfect Topping
* Blush: *Pink Swoon
* Eyeshadow Highlighter:* Femme Fi
*Eyeshadow Crease: Sketch
	Eyeshadow lid:* Satin Taupe
* Eyeliner: *BlackTrack
* Lipstick:* Angel
* Lipglass: *Underage
* Mascara:* Havent found any I love yet


----------



## gorengankikil (Jun 6, 2011)

*Foundation: -
	Powder: Studio Fix in C30 (the only shade that match my skin tone perfectly!)
	Skinfinish: -
	Blush: Pinch of Peach
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: (i don't wear eyeshadow much)
	Eyeshadow Crease: -
	Eyeshadow lid: -
	Eyeliner: Technakohl in Photogravure
	Eyebrows: Stud *
*Lipstick: Hug Me
	Lipglass: -
	Mascara: -*


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 6, 2011)

*Foundation: Prolong wear 
	Powder: I don't use powder much I have very dry skin. 
	Skinfinish: None
	Blush: Peachtwist 
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: Femme Fi
	Eyeshadow Crease: None
	Eyeshadow lid: Rectrospeck 
	Eyeliner: None
	Lipstick: Russian Red
	Lipglass: None
	Mascara None *


----------



## Cydonian (Jun 22, 2011)

*Foundation: Studio Fix Powder
	Powder: MSF Natural in Light Medium (I obviously don't use those 2 together, lol)
	Skinfinish: None, I sold them all
	Blush: Prism (contouring)
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: White Frost (not on the brow bone, just inner corners)
	Eyeshadow Crease: Amber Lights
	Eyeshadow Lid: Motif
	Eyeliner: Pearlglides
	Lipstick: Up the Amp <3 <3 <3
	Lipglass: Nymphette
	Mascara: None*


----------



## pcsocake (Jun 22, 2011)

*Foundation:* -.
*Powder: *MSF Medium Dark
*Skinfinish: *MSF Light Flush
*Blush: Stark Naked/Bite of an Apple (I can't decide :s )*
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Rice Paper
*Eyeshadow Crease: Woodwinked*
*Eyeshadow lid: *Amber Lights.
*Eyeliner: *blacktrack f/l
*Lipstick: *Heartless
*Lipglass: *Sock hop
*Mascara: *-
 		Natalie/UK


----------



## afulton (Aug 14, 2011)

*Foundation:* -NC 50 Pro Longwear Foundation
*Powder: *MAC Prep and Prime
*Skinfinish: *MSF Dark
*Blush: *Ambering Rose
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Naked or Vanilla pigment
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Texture or Saddle
*Eyeshadow lid:  *Satin Taupe
*Eyeliner: *Feline
*Lipstick: *Viva Glam VI SE
*Lipglass:  *Oyster Girl
*Mascara: *False Lashes mascara and Haute and Naughty


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Foundation: *I only tried studio fix fluid and I didn't like it
* Powder: *never used
* Skinfinish: *I only have soft & gentle, but It's not hg product for me
* Blush: *Dollimix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla pig
* Eyeshadow Crease: *Shale
* Eyeshadow lid: *Naked Lunch
* Eyeliner: *never used
* Lipstick: *Hug Me
* Lipglass: *Date night dazzleglass
	Mascara: never used


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Foundation: don't use MAC
	Powder: Mineralized Skinfinish in Medium Plus
	Skinfinish: Shooting Star (that I own now) but Porcelain Pink when I am able to replace
	Blush: Stereo Rose
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: Shroom
	Eyeshadow Crease: Mulch
	Eyeshadow lid: Woodwinked
	Eyeliner: Smolder
	Lipstick: Russian Red in the spring/summer, Dubbonet in the fall/winter
	Lipglass: VGV
	Mascara: don't use MAC*


----------



## nightingails (Aug 29, 2011)

Eyeshadow - Club
  	Lipstick - viva glam gaga I
  	Lipglass - Oyster Girl


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 29, 2011)

*Foundation:* None
*Concealer:* Pro Longwear
*Powder: *Studio Careblend
*Skinfinish:  *Don't use them often. By Candlelight is nice.
*Blush: *Well Dressed
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: *Vanilla and/or Pink Opal Pigments
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Can't decide
*Eyeshadow lid:  *Can't decide (I do different looks every day). One colour 5 minute face, I'll reach for Paradisco
*Eyeliner: *Blacktrack fluidline
*Lipstick: *Show Orchid
*Lipglass:  *Any and all of the Dare to Wear lipglasses
*Mascara: *Studio Fix Boldblack Lash


----------



## Rania88 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Foundation: Studio fix fluid NC50/NW45
	Powder: None!
	Skinfinish: Natural in Dark
	Blush: Ambering rose
	Eyeshadow Highlighter: don't use highlighter
	Eyeshadow Crease: Carbon
	Eyeshadow lid: Nocturnelle
	Eyeliner: waveline fluidline
	Lipstick: never tried any of their lipsticks
	Lipglass: none. they make my lips feel funny
	Mascara:* *do not like their mascaras*.


----------



## SerenK (Oct 5, 2011)

*Foundation:* I don't wear foundation but use Pro Longwear concealer (NW20) on my chin (acne prone) and under my eyes. 
*Powder: ​*N/A
*Skinfinish: *Porcelain Pink MSF
*Blush: *Coygirl
*Eyeshadow Highlighter: ​*Ricepaper
*Eyeshadow Crease: *Not sure... 
*Eyeshadow lid: *Romp
*Eyeliner: *Liquidlast liner
*Lipstick: *Up the Amp
*Lipglass: *N/A
*Mascara: *Haute and Naughty


----------

